# Your all-time favorite meal



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

Just curious and I'm sure we will have a wide range of responses here. That's what makes it great being a part of a community with members from all around the world. There are so many different foods, so many different types of cuisine, I can't wait to hear from you all to learn what you like best. 
With all of our input we may even give each other ideas to try for our next meal. I enjoy a wide range of foods but my ultimate favorite meal of all-time is home cooked country food. Here is what would make the perfect meal for me.
*1. Fried salmon pattties
2. Pinto beans cooked all day in the crock pot poured over fresh hot corn bread 
3. Real mashed potatoes with lots of butter and salt
4. Macaroni and cheese (preferably shells)
5. Sliced red ripe tomatoes and onion*
 As you may or may not have guessed this meal is a southern favorite from below the Mason Dixon line in the USA and it's not very expensive to prepare. It was a staple at Mom and Dad's house growing up and in our predominantly poor to middle income neighborhood.
Oh my, I'm getting hungry just thinking about it. 
I look forward to hearing what everyone else enjoys!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 25, 2019)

I like chicken nuggets...


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2019)

1. Salmon nigiri, all day every day.
2. Greek salad
3. Steak, in all its glorious perfection
4. Fajitas
5. Canadian bacon, or if that on its own doesn't count, tortilla soup

Easy to see the southern/Texan influence here.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> 1. Salmon nigiri, all day every day.
> 2. Greek salad
> 3. Steak, in all its glorious perfection
> 4. Fajitas
> ...


Hey Chary, all of those choices sound delicious. Please describe Salmon nigiri to me. It sounds interesting.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2019)

Corned Beef, Cabbage, Potatoes and carrots!


----------



## qqq1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Maybe 100 pounds of snow crab legs and some good butter.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

Oh my Sonicangelknight! That looks and sounds delicious!
@qqq1, crab legs sounds really good, is it similar to lobster?
@mrdude, oh no doubt! Your Mac N Cheese sounds amazing!


----------



## mrdude (Apr 25, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Corned Beef, Cabbage, Potatoes and carrots!



Jings, are you feeding an Army with that, that would last me about a week.

On topic, I've eaten about everything and in some really fancy places - but If I was given a choice for one last meal - I'd probably have mac & cheese with chopped up bacon and spring onions in it.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't make it very often, but one of my favorite meals consists of the following:
1. Matzo ball soup
2. Latkes
3. Pierogis
4. Baked ham
5. Apple-sauce


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Hey Chary, all of those choices sound delicious. Please describe Salmon nigiri to me. It sounds interesting.


I totally stumbled across it by accident tbh. I always thought sushi were just the “rolls” that were sold in the grocery stores and such. But nigiri is a form of sushi that’s a piece of raw fish, in this case, salmon, laid atop a strip of sticky rice. The rice has some rice vinegar and sugar in it to give it a nice taste to go along with the salmon. I remember having a wild time trying to make it myself on the first attempt, but once you get the process down, it’s super easy to make.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> I totally stumbled across it by accident tbh. I always thought sushi were just the “rolls” that were sold in the grocery stores and such. But nigiri is a form of sushi that’s a piece of raw fish, in this case, salmon, laid atop a strip of sticky rice. The rice has some rice vinegar and sugar in it to give it a nice taste to go along with the salmon. I remember having a wild time trying to make it myself on the first attempt, but once you get the process down, it’s super easy to make.
> 
> View attachment 164844


Oh my that does sound fantastic! Thank you for sharing that with me. I want to try it.


8BitWonder said:


> I don't make it very often, but one of my favorite meals consists of the following:
> 1. Matzo ball soup
> 2. Latkes
> 3. Pierogis
> ...


8bit, your meal is making my mouth water. Are you Italian?
I'm begging to wonder why I made this thread. All you guys are making me so hungry!
Well that's it for me tonight. Gotta get some sleep now. Can't wait to see what other delicious dishes I wake up to in this thread.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't want to sound too asian, But Aesthetic Ramen I think is my favorite.




Some cooked meat, usually three slices of Pork, some vegetables like Mushrooms, Garlic, onions, and some other stuff. almost cooked (almost over easy).  For Extra points, have it while it's raining, Some old instrumental music playing in the background, while you are outside under some sort of roof. 

I want to eventually make my own ramen noodles from Scratch, it looks rather simple, so it shouldn't be too hard. : )



Chary said:


> I totally stumbled across it by accident tbh. I always thought sushi were just the “rolls” that were sold in the grocery stores and such. But nigiri is a form of sushi that’s a piece of raw fish, in this case, salmon, laid atop a strip of sticky rice. The rice has some rice vinegar and sugar in it to give it a nice taste to go along with the salmon. I remember having a wild time trying to make it myself on the first attempt, but once you get the process down, it’s super easy to make.
> 
> View attachment 164844


Haha, I never knew it had a name, I always called it "basic sushi." Try it Wasabi and Soy sauce and it's even better.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Paolosworld (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2019)

pizza, hamburgers, spaghetti.

very unhealthy but could eat any day.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello.

I love food.Of course, everything cooked by yourself

Symbol pictures:

- _*Grandma´s soup pot -clear beef soup with liver/semolina dumplings,sliced pancake,soup noodle,cooked beef,vegetable (carrots/celery/parsnip/parsley root).*_





_*- Wiener Schnitzel with parsley potatoes and mixed green salad.*_





_*- Cardinal Cuts*_





Enjoy your meal.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Apr 25, 2019)

Anything that isn't gonna kill me and isn't against my religion.


----------



## Mythical (Apr 25, 2019)

Now I want a meatball sub (:
(or homemade bean burgers)


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

@Paolosworld, I'm not sure if I know what that is.
@VinsCool, oh yes! I could eat hamburgers every day!
@alexander1970, I have never tried that kind of soup before. Did you say one of the ingredients is pancake? The other 2 things on your list make my mouth water!


MythicalData said:


> Now I want a meatball sub (:
> (or homemade bean burgers)


That picture of the meatball sub looks so good I could almost eat the picture lol. 
Can you please describe homemade bean burgers? I've never had one.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 25, 2019)

1. Chicken Fajitas
2. Beef Fajitas
3. Nachos 
4. Beef fried rice
5. Lasagne


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)

zomborg said:


> [USER=469483]@alexander1970, I have never tried that kind of soup before. Did you say one of the ingredients is pancake? The other 2 things on your list make my mouth water![/USER]



Hello.

Sliced Pancakes (we say FRITATTEN).The pancake batter is made of Milk,Eggs,a little salt,grated nutmeg,Flour and little chopped parsley.NO SUGAR for god´s sake !!!    
Baked very thin in a flat pan and sliced like that:






Bon appetit.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 25, 2019)

Favorite dinner is probably steak with mashed potatoes and veggies. Nothing will ever top a perfectly cooked steak and potatoes.
Favorite takeout is cheap chinese food. Can't explain it, but it's my absolute favorite take out/delivery food to get every single time. Good ol' Generel Tso's chicken and fried rice plus crab rangoon is my go to order, I'd eat it every day if I could (even though I know the food is shitty quality and utterly awful for you).
Favorite breakfast is bacon (in between crispy and soft), over easy eggs, and some nice crispy hashbrowns with a couple pieces of toast with strawberry jelly.
Favorite desert is probably just bog standard cheesecake, although my dad makes a pumpkin flavored cake that is just fucking delicious. 
Favorite lunch would probably be something along the lines of a turkey and roast beef sub with swiss cheese, bacon, lots of lettuce, and just a touch of mayo with some cheddar Sun chips on the side. 

In no particular order (though the steak would probably be my all time #1).


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> 1. Chicken Fajitas
> 2. Beef Fajitas
> 3. Nachos
> 4. Beef fried rice
> 5. Lasagne


You sound like you love Mexican food. Probably for my wife and I our ultimate most favorite restaurant in town is called Don Chicos. It is So delicious. Plus their friendly service is so good. They already know what we want to drink without asking.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sliced Pancakes (we say FRITATTEN).The pancake batter is made of Milk,Eggs,a little salt,grated nutmeg,Flour and little chopped parsley.NO SUGAR for god´s sake !!!
> Baked very thin in a flat pan and sliced like that:
> ...


Alexander my friend that sounds really delicious! Now that you have given me the details I am thinking I need to ask my wife to try making FRITATTEN for us. By the way, where are you from?


Tom Bombadildo said:


> Favorite dinner is probably steak with mashed potatoes and veggies. Nothing will ever top a perfectly cooked steak and potatoes.
> Favorite takeout is cheap chinese food. Can't explain it, but it's my absolute favorite take out/delivery food to get every single time. Good ol' Generel Tso's chicken and fried rice plus crab rangoon is my go to order, I'd eat it every day if I could (even though I know the food is shitty quality and utterly awful for you).
> Favorite breakfast is bacon (in between crispy and soft), over easy eggs, and some nice crispy hashbrowns with a couple pieces of toast with strawberry jelly.
> Favorite desert is probably just bog standard cheesecake, although my dad makes a pumpkin flavored cake that is just fucking delicious.
> ...


Tom, your favorites list sounds so amazingly good I'm wanting to lick my screen! Lol and I had not even thought of breakfast. Don't even get me started on breakfast because I could eat it for any meal on any occasion.
 Y'know what guys and gals? The small town I grew up in we would have these community get togethers once a year at our church. It was called homecoming and everybody would bring their favorite dish. I am just dreaming about the first annual GBAtemp homecoming lol! Just think of the mountains of delicious food we would be exposed to!
 I know, I know, there's the whole distance problem but it sure would be fantastic!

Edit : Thank you to whoever merges my last 2 replies. Unintended double post


----------



## THOMI (Apr 25, 2019)

Pretty much any food that's not good for you.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2019)

THOMI said:


> Pretty much any food that's not good for you.


Life is cruel on that part.
Either it tastes great or it is healthy.
There are very rare times when both is possible.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Life is cruel on that part.
> Either it tastes great or it is healthy.
> There are very rare times when both is possible.


My wife and I have always had this saying : "If it ain't bad for you, it don't taste good" lol


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2019)

zomborg said:


> My wife and I have always had this saying : "If it ain't bad for you, it don't taste good" lol


Usually followed by "nawww screw it, I've got only 1 life to live" lol


----------



## THOMI (Apr 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Life is cruel on that part.
> Either it tastes great or it is healthy.



 Perfectly unbalanced, as all things should be.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Usually followed by "nawww screw it, I've got only 1 life to live" lol


Yep yep lol numerous times. 
Oh BTW, you are an avid cat lover?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Yep yep lol numerous times.
> Oh BTW, you are an avid cat lover?


I wouldn't say avid but I am indeed a cat person (literally, look at my avatar lol)


----------



## zomborg (Apr 25, 2019)

Lol that's awesome. My wife loves cats. She calls herself the cat whisperer. We never have less than 7 cats around our house.
Back on topic, @THOMI even though it's not good for you, I agree if it's not good for you it tastes better.


----------



## Paolosworld (Apr 26, 2019)

zomborg said:


> @Paolosworld, I'm not sure if I know what that is.



Okay, so you know the dust that comes from these;


 



These chips have very spicy dust that can actually burn newborn skin and can really fuck up your eyes.
That dust is my favorite meal.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 26, 2019)

Paolosworld said:


> Okay, so you know the dust that comes from these;
> View attachment 164970 View attachment 164972
> 
> These chips have very spicy dust that can actually burn newborn skin and can really fuck up your eyes.
> That dust is my favorite meal.


Lol paolos! You are a madman. I can't eat spicy hot stuff. Especially not that hot.


----------



## AtsuNii (Apr 26, 2019)

Well first of all, my own dishes i always make. 

Otherwise:

1. Kangeroosteak
2. Turkeyburger with onion and gherkins
3. Meatballs (from groundbeef or minced chicken/turkey)
4. Boboti (south african dish)
5. Stirfried Chicken dish with rice.


----------



## Mythical (Apr 26, 2019)

zomborg said:


> @Paolosworld, I'm not sure if I know what that is.
> @VinsCool, oh yes! I could eat hamburgers every day!
> @alexander1970, I have never tried that kind of soup before. Did you say one of the ingredients is pancake? The other 2 things on your list make my mouth water!
> 
> ...


Sure!, I take
one cans of black beans, strained, dried (very dry), then mashed,
1 cup of breadcrumbs,
salt, pepper, a
1 tablespoon of paprika (half if you like mild),
1 tablespoon of cumin,
1/2 tablespoon garlic powder,
1/2 tablespoon onion powder,
and 1 egg and mix it all together then make patties out of them (about six and you want em pretty flat).
I cook them on 6/7 or medium high heat for 5 minutes on each side with a little vegetable oil in the pan (maybe a tablespoon) (a lid helps to cook them
Then you can just add whatever fixings you want.
I  like mine with chipotle mayo, ketchup, lettuce, and tomato. (also a sharper cheddar or pepperjack usually)
They're also cheap and pretty healthy: Which is good because I like burgers a lot (:
They don't taste exactly like burgers (obviously), but they're pretty schmack


----------



## Youkai (Apr 26, 2019)

German Curry Sausage is my number one even though I had some very disgusting versions in my life ... but usually it is good XD

Hashed Potatoes ! (best when they are rather big so the outside can be crispy and the inside is creamy) 

Selfmade Falafel ! sometimes I make them like a Burger Patti and add Salad, Cheese and Ketchup and of course a Burger Bun, really good !

Spinach mixed with mashed potatoes


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2019)

Hungarian pancakes.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 26, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Sure!, I take
> one cans of black beans, strained, dried (very dry), then mashed,
> 1 cup of breadcrumbs,
> salt, pepper, a
> ...


That really sounds good. Makes me want to try them. My wife is gonna have a long list of new things to try cooking for us. Lol either that or she will tell me to cook it myself. 


Youkai said:


> German Curry Sausage is my number one even though I had some very disgusting versions in my life ... but usually it is good XD
> 
> Hashed Potatoes ! (best when they are rather big so the outside can be crispy and the inside is creamy)
> 
> ...


Those hashed potatoes sounds delicious! How do you prepare them?
The Fafalel sounds awesome too! 


smileyhead said:


> Hungarian pancakes.


Are they the same as the pancakes alexander1970 described?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 26, 2019)

It's tough to pick just one. I really like Thai, Indian and Japanese food. My favorite of each is green curry, butter chicken and tonkatsu. But I would have to say tonkatsu probably edges out the other two a little, it's so satisfying to eat, can't go wrong with fried food. Yes, I love my meat


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 26, 2019)

I keep an open mind because your favorite wasn't your favorite until you tried it.

Staples:
Pizza
Cheese steak
Steak 
Cheeseburger 
Cheese
Burger.....
I pretty much just eat cheese, bread, and meat, but I try new things with it:


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Are they the same as the pancakes alexander1970 described?


No, they look like this:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> No, they look like this:
> 
> View attachment 165045



Yes thats pancakes too.For sweet or hearty filling.
We say "Palatschinken" if they "unsliced"

Milk,Eggs,Flour,Salt.
For sweet batter you add sugar,rum,liitle lemon zest.Baked in the flat pan,filled with Nutcreme,Nutella,Ice,fruits...whatever you want.Don´forget whipped cream.
And to roll like on smileyhead´s Picture.
Or you can fold it too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2019)

Hmmm... nothing to out of the ordinary I guess:

1. Guiso de garbanzos con morcilla (Hmmm... Spanish chickpea stew with blood sausage)
2. Tortilla de papas (Spanish omelette)
3. Milanesas a la napolitana con papas (Let's call it Beef Schnitzel topped with tomato and cheese with fries)
4. Tarta de Espinaca (Something like a very big spinach Quiche Lorraine)
5. Migas con panceta, chorizo y melón (Hmmm... Crumbs? With bacon and chorizo? and Melon?)


Spoiler










7. Asado (kind of Wood-smoked beef grill) with plenty morcilla and chorizo
8. Empanadas de carne (Hmmm... picture, kind of a small crust/pastry thing filled with beef, onion and eggs)


Spoiler











Etc... Sure the list changes depending on the day you ask... sure I almost never eat any of that here in Germany.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

Eispalatschinen (Icepancakes):



 

Nusspalatschinken (Nutpancakes):



 

Obstpalatschinke (Fruitpancakes):


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Apr 26, 2019)

Honey BBQ Wings, best food I ever ate, there's just something about the combination of honey bbq sauce and the texture of the wings that just makes it so good.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 26, 2019)

glue and crayons yum

but in seriousness i tend to like most things spicy

if i had to say a specific favourite, it would probably be spicy enchiladas


----------



## zomborg (Apr 27, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I keep an open mind because your favorite wasn't your favorite until you tried it.
> 
> Staples:
> Pizza
> ...


I like your style 


alexander1970 said:


> Yes thats pancakes too.For sweet or hearty filling.
> We say "Palatschinken" if they "unsliced"
> 
> Milk,Eggs,Flour,Salt.
> ...


Wow there's so many different ways to fix them and they all sound good!


sarkwalvein said:


> Hmmm... nothing to out of the ordinary I guess:
> 
> 1. Guiso de garbanzos con morcilla (Hmmm... Spanish chickpea stew with blood sausage)
> 2. Tortilla de papas (Spanish omelette)
> ...


Oh my, the Milanesas a la napolitana con papas sounds delicious and the Asado sounds amazing. Did you say you can't get them in Germany? Where are they a native dish? 


SexySpai said:


> Honey BBQ Wings, best food I ever ate, there's just something about the combination of honey bbq sauce and the texture of the wings that just makes it so good.


I can seriously chow down on some wings!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 27, 2019)

I noticed the title is called "Your All time Favorite Meal"

Now i should put emphasis on the word *MEAL*

Now bring your attention to people not posting that, which is known as meal.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 27, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I noticed the title is called "Your All time Favorite Meal"
> 
> Now i should put emphasis on the word *MEAL*
> 
> Now bring your attention to people not posting that, which is known as meal.


Yes I've noticed that too. Lol. Maybe most people use just one single dish as their entire meal?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 27, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Yes I've noticed that too. Lol. Maybe most people use just one single dish as their entire meal?


Because cheetoes is clearly a meal.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 27, 2019)

Lol excellent point and cheetos is not much of a meal, although for some reason my wife will only eat things like that for her lunch. I can't survive on just cheetos as my meal. 
Since Tombombadillo brought this up, I want to also post my all-time favorite breakfast meal. 
A. 2-3 fried eggs over medium
B. Sausage patties, bacon, country ham, fried bologna, pork chops (all)
C. Homemade buttermilk biscuits 
D. Homemade gravy 
E. Fried potatoes 
F. Fresh slices of tomato.
Yummy so good and then your so full you can't move for half a day. Lol


----------



## Youkai (Apr 27, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Those hashed potatoes sounds delicious! How do you prepare them?
> The Fafalel sounds awesome too!



Shred/grate some potatoes (most people do it rather fine, i like it more if the pieces are not to small) then add lots of salt as the potatoes take away most of the salt taste. Next would be to add eggs (depending on the ammount you make 1-2 should be sufficient ... but never hurts to add more xD) add some flour and if you like (which I don't) add some onions (grated very fine) 

then fry it on medium tempreture for a while (with lots of oil, depending how thick you make them it can need 20+ minutes as the potatoes were raw) after that time use strong heat for a short time to get them a little bit crunchy. If they are very thin as some people make them here and call them potatoe cookies it sufficient to fry them only a few minutes but then it is only crunchy.


hope this is understandable ^^V

it should look like this just a little bit bigger might not be wrong


----------



## zomborg (Apr 27, 2019)

Thank you! Looks and Sounds super fantastic! Definitely gonna add this to my growing list of foods I want to try


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 27, 2019)

Home-made pavlova - a cake sized meringue (crispy on the outside and mallowy in the middle) topped with real whipped cream, passionfruit, kiwifruit, strawberries, blueberries, and raspberries. Traditional Christmas dessert.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh me! Oh my! Desserts are my weak spot and that one looks SO GOOD! Is that a traditional Australian dessert?


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 27, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Oh me! Oh my! Desserts are my weak spot and that one looks SO GOOD! Is that a traditional Australian dessert?


Yep. It is pretty easy to make if you know how to beat egg whites, so give it a go one day


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Eispalatschinen (Icepancakes):
> 
> View attachment 165050
> 
> ...


These little things are super good. You have to eat 5 or 6 to get full though. They are pretty small.

On the subject of desserts, strawberry rubarb pie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream melting on top is my all time favorite. I’ll eat half the pie!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 27, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Oh my, the Milanesas a la napolitana con papas sounds delicious and the Asado sounds amazing. Did you say you can't get them in Germany? Where are they a native dish?


I can say for sure that they are typical in Argentina, and perhaps also neighbor countries.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 28, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> I like chicken nuggets...


Gets one like...
Anyway, my actual favorite meal would be a good old-fashioned lasagna. Nothing beats a good lasagna with the perfect balance of cheese and *meat*, working together to create the perfect taste (:


----------



## zomborg (Apr 28, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Gets one like...
> Anyway, my actual favorite meal would be a good old-fashioned lasagna. Nothing beats a good lasagna with the perfect balance of cheese and *meat*, working together to create the perfect taste (:


Me too! So delicious! I can make myself sick eating my wife's homemade lasagna because I can't stop eating it.
 As quantum cat mentioned desserts. I may as well go ahead and put my all-time favorite desserts.
1. Mom's homemade fudge
2. Homemade ice-cream
3. Mom's homemade applesauce layer cake
4. Homemade banana pudding
5. Homemade peach cobbler or lemon merengue pie (it's a tie)


----------



## Tsukimori (Apr 28, 2019)

Sometimes all one needs is a steaming hot plate of Szechuan style mapo tofu. Simple but brimming with flavor. Equally delicious with meat or without and quite filling to top it off.


----------



## rustinrj (May 7, 2019)

Onion rings and burger. Not so healthy I know.


----------



## Wallack (May 10, 2019)

1 meatballs with fries
2 Broken eggs with chorizo and fries

Full collesterol mode


----------



## Hardline (Sep 18, 2019)

grilled chicken


----------



## Mythical (Sep 18, 2019)

A well done burger with sharp af cheddar and a toasted bun, tomato, ketchup, and a lot of lettuce


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 23, 2019)

It may be a heart attack on a plate but you cannot beat a proper, well done full English breakfast. 




 

Though I'm also partial to a good curry, chicken jalfrezi being my favourite. Or a nice hot and spicy, dry Chinese dish such as Singapore noodles.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> It may be a heart attack on a plate but you cannot beat a proper, well done full English breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 180292
> 
> Though I'm also partial to a good curry, chicken jalfrezi being my favourite. Or a nice hot and spicy, dry Chinese dish such as Singapore noodles.


 YESS,THAT is breakfast....unfortunately it is 13:46 here in Austria.


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 23, 2019)

Is it time for "Yo momma" jokes, now?


----------

